
When the makers of Grand Theft Auto raid your house - CPAhem
https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2018-11-08/grand-theft-auto-cheat-crackdown-house-raid/10472358
======
BoorishBears
Eventually you cross a line with anything.

Once you’re making hundreds of thousands of dollars selling cheats, you’re
just begging for police involvement.

And in case you’re thinking hundreds of thousands sounds high, I personally
know developers of other menus for the game that were pulling in 5k a week at
points, and they were nowhere near as well known

